# Evosport RG-8/BBS RGR are the same wheel?



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

These two wheels look the same, why the extra money for the evosport wheel?


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> These two wheels look the same, why the extra money for the evosport wheel?


No sir...not the same wheel....different manufacturers...but....made by the same process.....manufactured by Champion Motorsports exclusively for Evosport....yep the same champion motorsports that involved with porsche and audi racing teams...

both are one piece forged....the Rg8 is a lighter wheel slightly...both are strong as a rock..

the RG8's dimensions on the front are also a little wider...allowing for the use of 275 width tires up front....which takes the car to a completely different level...285 have been used on the rear with no issues....

so here's the cow.

Evosport RG8, front...18x9, 18x10 rear

BBS RGR, front 18x8.5 front, 18x10 rear

The Evosport wheel is an eighteen lb wheel...as is the rgr in the 18" version....

Now, here's the kicker.....The BBS RGR's will not have enough room to clear a big brake kit (brembo, stoptech, etc) without the use of a spacer....they are so aggresively offset...that for the brembo's it takes a 15mm spacer on the front to clear the calipers......but this also brings the wheel out past the fenderlip..which is odd looking...I'm not talking barely either...

With the RG8's, they were designed with Big Brake kits in mind...no need for a spacer whatsoever...

with the RGR's the tire size you can run is 245 in front 275 in back
with the RG8's 275 in front, 285 in back.....much more meat up front is a good thing...I run 275 up front at the track...and it makes a difference....

Now...The RG8 is also available in silver from evosport.....their quality is second to none...a tremendous, tremendous wheel

Also saw where you have questions about suspension....ask away..we can help....the company that many have chosen to go with for suspension has been Ground Control....top quality parts and service....

I'm here as well as others who have experience with the Ground Control setup.....

Also...so you know...Evosport is soon going to be offering the Rg8 in 19" 
The BBS RGR, is available in 19" but only Diamond Black is available in the states...have to special order from Japan if you want silver....in which the wait is about 3 months....I know, I did it....test fit them on the car before mounting the tires....and they hit the brembo caliper...damn....sold em the next day....


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

SteveMedina said:


> No sir...not the same wheel....different manufacturers...
> 
> Also saw where you have questions about suspension....ask away..we can help....the company that many have chosen to go with for suspension has been Ground Control....top quality parts and service....
> 
> ....test fit them on the car before mounting the tires....and they hit the brembo caliper...damn....sold em the next day....


Steve, first off thanks for you detailed and informative input on the wheels.

So what should I do, I worked for Race Techonogies way back in the day and have access the big brake kits at some discount, so I would like a wheel that would fit the big brakes. Based on that it sounds like the RGR is not the wheel I want to use. I have no problems with using the evosport, just that I need to try and keep the cost closer to $500 a wheel, I usually destroy a rim a year on the rumble strips or dipping a wheel off on the backroads? Will the CH work with big brakes? I may have to deal with the weight. Any other ideas?

As far as suspension, intially Iwas thinking a PSS9 setup with stock sway bars, and camber plates? What is the recomendation..


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Steve, first off thanks for you detailed and informative input on the wheels.
> 
> So what should I do, I worked for Race Techonogies way back in the day and have access the big brake kits at some discount, so I would like a wheel that would fit the big brakes. Based on that it sounds like the RGR is not the wheel I want to use. I have no problems with using the evosport, just that I need to try and keep the cost closer to $500 a wheel, I usually destroy a rim a year on the rumble strips or dipping a wheel off on the backroads? Will the CH work with big brakes? I may have to deal with the weight. Any other ideas?
> 
> As far as suspension, intially Iwas thinking a PSS9 setup with stock sway bars, and camber plates? What is the recomendation..


Nice....I got my brakes from RT.....

Yeah..the RGR darnit...will take a 15mm spacer for the BBK...and it brings the wheel waaaaayyy out....I was disappointed, but oh well...sold em..got my money back.

you know...the CH is one wheel that I"m not sure of with BBK...for the street I'm using the LM's..(no spacer needed)...and for the track...SSR Competions 18x9.5 all the way around, Hoosier 275/35/18 all the way around as well...same as Navid...

As far as suspension goes....give Jay a call at GC...you will find that everything you want is available through them....with GC, you'll be able to tailor spring rates to meet your needs....extra springs..go for around $50 a pair...so if a change is wanted...not going to cost an arm....

As far as Suspension goes... they use Koni shocks and eibach springs in their packages....their swaybar set is from what I've seen available is the finest out...and the camber plates are machined so nicely..and add and inch of shock travel to the system...

Bang for the buck...when looking at a complete system...its hard to beat what GC has to offer....I'd throw TCKline's suspension system and parts up there with them as well....no doubt the Pss9 system will do the job...but lack of options as far as springs go....steered me straight to GC...That and the fact that Jay and I spoke for 30 min. about what the objectives were for the car.....(track twice a month, daily drive it (this car is just too much fun))

Great service, great product, springs available, plenty of testing done by board members...of what works and doesn't work....

The Ch's are a great wheel...and I believe that they may work...gonna need 43mm of clearance....measuring out from hub mount 7 inch from center...then down to the spokes....43mm is needed.....

But the RG8....bang for the buck...pound for pound...may be the best wheel available for this car...strength, weight, tire size capability...

If you get the 18"s.....mount a 265 up front, (Shep runs a 275 up front I believe)...and watch the fun begin....


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

CH has the same issue. CH has almost exactly the same offset as the RGRs, Steve from B&M Racing ran CHs on his E36 328is (which uses a lot of the same geometry and offset as E46es) and was experiencing serious rubbing issues with Brembo BBK.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

pics, NOW!


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

Hands down for suspension check into TC Kline stuff.

Champion's wheels are actually made by SAC wheels.. I'm not sure if the Evo wheel is made by SAC or not, but I would bet it is. They offer a number of 1 piece forgings.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> pics, NOW!


Me? :eeps:

You don't want to hear the sob story...Internet access won't be up until next Monday.

I think what I'll do is take my SmartMedia disc to work tomorrow and upload the pictures.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> pics, NOW!


of what? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> CH has the same issue. CH has almost exactly the same offset as the RGRs, Steve from B&M Racing ran CHs on his E36 328is (which uses a lot of the same geometry and offset as E46es) and was experiencing serious rubbing issues with Brembo BBK.


This doesn't sound like the same issue. This seems to be a problem of the wheels clearing the BBK, not the car. The CHs on the B&M car have NO problems clearing the Brembo caliper.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> pics, NOW!


There's a couple RG8 pics here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35630 :dunno:
If you're talking to HACK, I agree! Especially since I'm planning on getting the RGR's myself.


----------



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

SteveMedina said:


> Yeah..the RGR darnit...will take a 15mm spacer for the BBK...and it brings the wheel waaaaayyy out....I was disappointed, but oh well...sold em..got my money back.


do you know if the RS-GT's clear BBK's?


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

SteveMedina said:


> Nice....I got my brakes from RT.....
> you know...
> 
> If you get the 18"s.....mount a 265 up front, (Shep runs a 275 up front I believe)...and watch the fun begin....


If you ever need anything from RT let me know. I worked for them back in 98's while I was finishing up my undergrad in finance at Pepperdine. I have remained close friends with them.

I took your advice after making some calls to Brian Provost of OTC, (Apparently he lives near you in S.A. TX? Is that right?) Eitherway he said Navid was using the GC stuff too. Navid is freaking fast ans smooth.

So I called GC and talked to Dale, he was telling me about a SA KONI, coilover with rear shock mounts and front camber plates for about $1700. Which I thought was really reasonable. Most importantly I was glad to hear the us a linear rate spring. DA Konis might be a little over kill, since I need this car as may daily driver. (Bear in mind my daily drive is throug Malibu Canyon on the way to B-School!)

I figured that set up with a new tire and wheel package, with the sway bars would do it for the suspension. Get a corner balance and alignment and we should be good to go.

Back to the wheel issue, I heard the SSR are not that strong? Is that true?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

drpahjee said:


> do you know if the RS-GT's clear BBK's?


Unfortunately, both the RGR and the RS-GT have very little big brake caliper clearance. I've not seen anyone make them work without large spacers.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

MikekiM said:


> Hands down for suspension check into TC Kline stuff.
> 
> Champion's wheels are actually made by SAC wheels.. I'm not sure if the Evo wheel is made by SAC or not, but I would bet it is. They offer a number of 1 piece forgings.


didn't Champion buy SAC?
I had heard that they did.


----------

